# .030 latex



## Irishshooter (Jan 12, 2015)

Has this stuff got the power with 3/8,marbles, and m8 hex nuts to knock pigeons down ?? In single strand by the way ??


----------



## Irishshooter (Jan 12, 2015)

The same question for tbg ??


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Yep! It ALL depends on the size of the bands, You want a ratio of 5:1 when making bands, so if you DL is 30inches you can cut the bands at around 6 inches of active length, a 3/4" straight cut will sling 3/8 wit a zip.

I hope this helps mate.

Cheers.

Emitto.


----------



## Irishshooter (Jan 12, 2015)

Hey emitto, will it send with enough power for hunting


----------



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

sure it will, but to be safe I like to cut it with a 3/4 to 1/2 inch taper and with a full butterfly length. that will take out most of the little tasty critters you come across.


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Irishshooter said:


> Hey emitto, will it send with enough power for hunting


Hey Irishshooter, definitely, I shoot 3/4 straight cut 9 inches active length, and my DL is about 42 inches, not MAX OUT but fast enough for pigeons, doves, even cotton tails.

Cheers mate.

EG


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

I zipped many doves with 3/8,7/16 and marbles using .030 latex 7/8 straight cut. its about 230 fps average.


----------



## Irishshooter (Jan 12, 2015)

Hey guys another question for you....
I was wondering about the efficiency of theraband silver in single with the above ammo... And with which taper ???
Thnx


----------

